# $5 router bits - 5=free shipping



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

These Wood River bits are pretty decent. Might be a good time to update some of the little guys you use a lot but forget about 'em until they are needed. Free shipping on $25 order. Buy 3 get 2 free so to speak


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

WoodCraft = ?????

=======



jschaben said:


> These Wood River bits are pretty decent. Might be a good time to update some of the little guys you use a lot but forget about 'em until they are needed. Free shipping on $25 order. Buy 3 get 2 free so to speak


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Oooops*



bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> WoodCraft = ?????
> 
> =======


Sorry, forgot to paste the URL

WoodRiver Anti-Kickback Router Bits


----------

